
Ask HN: What does a star next to a profile picture on ProductHunt means? - palakz
I received a star on ProductHunt today and &quot;3&quot; next to it. Meanwhile, I know that H = Hunter, M = Maker; I am not quite sure what this star means.
======
kup0
If you're talking about the multicolored star emoji, it has this class applied
to it: .page-header--upvote-streak

So something with upvotes?

~~~
palakz
Yup, got it. The number next to the star means the Streak of upvoting on other
products. :)

